
Resubmission: Using GRAKN.AI, Python and Pandas to query and model movie data - stichers
https://blog.grakn.ai/grakn-pandas-celebrities-5854ad688a4f#.cvzwskcel
======
wromek
Is grakn a graph database?

~~~
stichers
It is built on top of Titan on Cassandra ut it's more than a graph database.
We have a blog post in the works about that soon but take a look at
[https://grakn.ai/pages/platform/index.html](https://grakn.ai/pages/platform/index.html)
for more.

